# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Feed Chamber Cooling for PLA and other Low-Temp Filaments

## Davo

I'm happy to announce the Feed Chamber Cooling Fan for use with low temp (sub-200C) filaments like PLA and MoldLay (wax).


We are offering the first one free to each customer (you will have to pay shipping).


You don't want to use this with ABS or other higher temperature filaments - so just unplug that connector.

----------

